# Arturia Keylab 49 MKII durability



## rsg22 (Mar 20, 2022)

Can anyone comment on the durability of the Keylab MKII controllers (with semi-weighted action like the 49 key, not the 88 key hammer action)...

I have an older Arturia 49-key synth-action controller. While getting up in years now, I bought it new years ago and have taken very good care of it - and it's only used occasionally (couple times a month, otherwise I'm using a larger weighted action keyboard). Given that, and that I have a light touch on the keys, the black plastic "guide" bumpers under each key continue to snap off and cause problems. This is a known issue and there are tons of DIY videos on YouTube on how to fix.

I'd rather get something new than continue taking it apart every few months - and the Keylab MKII controllers have some nice features - I'm just concerned about their durability, do they suffer from the same problems, etc.


----------



## ssnowe (Mar 20, 2022)

I have owned a Keylab MKII for several years now and have been fairly happy with it, however it tends to be lightly used as I have an 88 key Yamaha Modx8 I use more. If I did it over again I would have bought the larger 61 key as it costs not much more and would have been more useful to me.

Back when I bought it the quality of construction difference between it and the lighter weight Arturia synth action keyboard was night and day in favor of the MKII.


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 20, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> If I did it over again I would have bought the larger 60 key as it costs not much more and would have been more useful to me.


Yeah I'd prefer to get the 61, but a few inches too wide and don't think the mod wheel placement would work with the way it slides out from under my desk. 


ssnowe said:


> Back when I bought it the quality of construction difference between it and the lighter weight Arturia synth action keyboard was night and day in favor of the MKII.


Great to hear thanks.


----------



## Randolph (Mar 21, 2022)

I had a Keylab 49 for a few years. I had a problem with one key not working on arrival. Arturia sent me a new keybed, but the key started working again and I never had to replace it. 

I bought a Keylab 61 MKII in 2018, and it's been my main controller since then. In all fairness I did have one major problem. The latest firmware update last year bricked it even though I plugged directly into my Mac Mini to update it. I don't know why, and neither did Arturia. After a few emails they sent me a new main board - which was clearly marked defective. I installed it anyway and the middle octave didn't work. After that embarrassment Arturia paid for shipping both ways to "recover" the unit and fixed it at no cost. It took nearly two months, but it beats sending it to electronics recycling. It's still my main board, but I'm not sure if I'll ever update the firmware again.

Other than that it's been bullet proof. I know the firmware episode was a big problem, but it seems to be isolated and rare. I've had no midi issues with either board. Everything works as it should. I don't like most Arturia software anymore, but it plays nice with everything else I use it with. The DAW integration is solid, and the magnetic DAW specific overlays are helpful. 

I think the full Keylab models are built well compared to most controllers. My old 49 went to a friend with a busy studio and he's had no issues with it since then.


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 15, 2022)

I just ordered the Arturia Keylab 61 MK2 today and should have it within the hour.  I previously had an Akai MK49 which I foolishly sold to get a 88 key Alesis which has served me well. I miss the fun I had with the Akai so I wanted to try the Arturia since I've read mostly good things about it.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 15, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I just ordered the Arturia Keylab 61 MK2 today and should have it within the hour.  I previously had an Akai MK49 which I foolishly sold to get a 88 key Alesis which has served me well. I miss the fun I had with the Akai so I wanted to try the Arturia since I've read mostly good things about it.


I think you'll be happy. I have one as my 'on the desk controller' and it's great, I feel spoiled with it actually!


----------



## Frequensalad (Aug 14, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I just ordered the Arturia Keylab 61 MK2 today and should have it within the hour.  I previously had an Akai MK49 which I foolishly sold to get a 88 key Alesis which has served me well. I miss the fun I had with the Akai so I wanted to try the Arturia since I've read mostly good things about it.


Hi there. Just wondering how you're getting on with your KeyLab? Think i'm going to buy one myself tomorrow.

Likes and dislikes?


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 14, 2022)

Frequensalad said:


> Hi there. Just wondering how you're getting on with your KeyLab? Think i'm going to buy one myself tomorrow.
> 
> Likes and dislikes?


I really like it so far. The build quality is excellent and it's a lot heavier and deeper ( depth and length) than I thought it would be. Check the measurements before you buy. The pads are decent but I won't use them much unless I try to configure them as keyswitches if possible. The encoder knobs feel solid , the sliders are good (similar to novation's) and the keys are more on the the synth action side than semi weighted but feel better than the Keylab Essential versions. The keys are thinner than my previous Alesis Q88 and Akai MPK49 which I will miss but I'm getting used to it. Overall I think it's worth the money for what it offers compared to the NI and Novation 61 key controllers.


----------



## carlc (Aug 14, 2022)

I have had the Arturia Keylab mkII 49-key as my only keyboard since January 2020, a little over 2.5 years. I have had zero issues with it. It has been powered on nearly 24-7 since I bought it. It's easy to set up custom mappings for the controls and pads, and obviously, it plays well with V Collection and Analog Lab. I also use it as a controller for Logic Pro X.


----------



## Frequensalad (Aug 15, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I really like it so far. The build quality is excellent and it's a lot heavier and deeper ( depth and length) than I thought it would be. Check the measurements before you buy. The pads are decent but I won't use them much unless I try to configure them as keyswitches if possible. The encoder knobs feel solid , the sliders are good (similar to novation's) and the keys are more on the the synth action side than semi weighted but feel better than the Keylab Essential versions. The keys are thinner than my previous Alesis Q88 and Akai MPK49 which I will miss but I'm getting used to it. Overall I think it's worth the money for what it offers compared to the NI and Novation 61 key controllers.





carlc said:


> I have had the Arturia Keylab mkII 49-key as my only keyboard since January 2020, a little over 2.5 years. I have had zero issues with it. It has been powered on nearly 24-7 since I bought it. It's easy to set up custom mappings for the controls and pads, and obviously, it plays well with V Collection and Analog Lab. I also use it as a controller for Logic Pro X.


I just went to the shop and played on one. Felt pretty nice. Keys didn't feel as premium as i was expecting (some people on the internet really sold me on the keys), but definitely nice. And they look great.

How has the workflow been for you in regards to using the mouse less and using the keyboard more? Particularly interested in this side of things, as right now i'm trying to decide between the Keylab mk2 and the Komplete Kontrol S49 and i'm truly stuck. Are you able to easily alter 3rd party FX plugins using the knobs on the keylab, as well as transport keys and all that jazz? Anything you wish was different? Anything you love in particular? (workflow-wise, outside of Analog Labs that is)


----------



## LOU (Aug 15, 2022)

I've got one for years now, using it a lot along with reaper. The daw control is flawless even if I also made a custom one in the user section of the keyboard, super easy midi programmation; all my plugins are linked to the faders and knobs (and it only took me less than an hour to do it using the arturia software and reaper). 
Keyboard is great, mono aftertouch is good, I'm also using it sometime as extension to other keyboard and synths. 
It's just a great midi keyboard for the price and it's robust, nothing broke so far.


----------



## carlc (Aug 15, 2022)

Frequensalad said:


> I just went to the shop and played on one. Felt pretty nice. Keys didn't feel as premium as i was expecting (some people on the internet really sold me on the keys), but definitely nice. And they look great.


They are definitely synth keys and not piano keys. They work great for me, but there are more "premium" key beds available, likely at a higher price point and without some of the other features.



Frequensalad said:


> How has the workflow been for you in regards to using the mouse less and using the keyboard more? Particularly interested in this side of things, as right now i'm trying to decide between the Keylab mk2 and the Komplete Kontrol S49 and i'm truly stuck.


Both are great keyboards. If you are interested in DAW controls, transport controls, etc. I don't believe the S49 has a complete set. It is more geared towards being able to browse and preview Komplete instruments. I can't say for sure as I don't own one, I am going off the images on Sweetwater. The KeyLab mkII, however, has a full set of transport controls as well as commonly used DAW functions (solo, mute, record, metronome, punch-in, undo), plus a scrub wheel. I am not afraid to admit that the "undo" button on my KeyLab gets a ton of use  The scrub wheel is also very handy to move the transport control around. It comes pre-loaded with settings for most major DAWs (I am using Logic Pro X). When you go into DAW control mode, all of the sliders function as your track faders, and the knobs above them work as pan. Very handy. For the drum pads, I created different presets that I can recall for various drum programs, as well as key-switches for sample libraries.



Frequensalad said:


> Are you able to easily alter 3rd party FX plugins using the knobs on the keylab, as well as transport keys and all that jazz? Anything you wish was different? Anything you love in particular? (workflow-wise, outside of Analog Labs that is)


As I mentioned, the transport controls for all major DAWs are already there, so just pick your DAW and that's it. For other 3rd party instruments and FX I have created a few custom mappings. The Arturia MIDI Control Center is very easy to use for this. Usually, however, I don't bother building the mapping in the KeyLab. Instead, I train it the other way around... I right-click on a knob I want to control, select "learn MIDI" and then wiggle the knob or fader I want to use on my KeyLab. After that, the control data usually ends up being captured in a DAW automation track. If I find myself mapping the same thing over and over again, I may be motivated enough to create a custom mapping.


----------



## carlc (Aug 15, 2022)

One other


Frequensalad said:


> How has the workflow been for you in regards to using the mouse less and using the keyboard more?


One other note on this, and it is not really specific to a particular keyboard. I have found that since I transitioned to a desk with a slide-out keyboard tray, I don't usually bother to slide it out. The KeyLab is slim enough that I can slide my hands in to play basic stuff. As such, it usually stays in position (1) 90% of the time (see images below). In addition to the key bed, I can reach the mod wheel, octave keys, and also switch the MIDI channel from position (1). I will occasionally move the tray out to position (2) if I am playing something more involved (~5% of the time), and position (3) if I am actively mixing a more complex track (~5% of the time). In position (3), however, it is difficult for me to reach my QWERTY keyboard and mouse. This has led to me not taking full advantage of all of the capabilities of the KeyLab. I may get rid of the Drawmer CMC2 (junk, wish I never bought it) next to the KeyLab and move my mouse down there. I need to play around with some alternative setups.


----------



## Frequensalad (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks for the detailed response!!


carlc said:


> The KeyLab mkII, however, has a full set of transport controls as well as commonly used DAW functions (solo, mute, record, metronome, punch-in, undo), plus a scrub wheel. I am not afraid to admit that the "undo" button on my KeyLab gets a ton of use  The scrub wheel is also very handy to move the transport control around. It comes pre-loaded with settings for most major DAWs (I am using Logic Pro X). When you go into DAW control mode, all of the sliders function as your track faders, and the knobs above them work as pan. Very handy.


S49 has all that. 

Only difference is it doesn't have faders, instead you can toggle the 8 encoders between volume and pan for the track control.

The biggest thing the S49 lacks in comparison to the Keylab mk2, for me, is the drum pads. Usually i'm drumming on the keyboard anyway, but i think i'd enjoy the pads more tbh. Would like to incorporate pads ideally.


carlc said:


> When you go into DAW control mode, all of the sliders function as your track faders, and the knobs above them work as pan. Very handy.


I have a question about that -- when using the faders to adjust track levels, how do you know which track you're about to adjust? Is it a guessing game? Do you find out by moving a slider and then you see which fader in the DAW moved? Or does the board give you some sort of feedback/info that lets you know which faders/knobs are what?

An additional question -- How many banks of faders/knobs are there in DAW mode?


----------



## carlc (Aug 16, 2022)

Frequensalad said:


> S49 has all that.
> 
> Only difference is it doesn't have faders, instead you can toggle the 8 encoders between volume and pan for the track control.


Nice, I looked at it more closely and you're right, it has some in-depth controls! They make good use of the screen to show the fader positions. There is a video for the S-series control with Logic Pro here, although this is not news to you.



Frequensalad said:


> The biggest thing the S49 lacks in comparison to the Keylab mk2, for me, is the drum pads. Usually i'm drumming on the keyboard anyway, but i think i'd enjoy the pads more tbh. Would like to incorporate pads ideally.


That was a requirement for me as well. TBH, you can do the drums on the keys just as easily but the pads are nice to have. I didn't even think of it at the time, but now I also use the pads for key switches in Kontakt or other instrument libraries. Often those start down around C0 or C-1, and with a 49-key keyboard, they are out of range unless I shift the octave down. Instead, I have a few user presets for the pads that allow me to trigger the key switches.



Frequensalad said:


> I have a question about that -- when using the faders to adjust track levels, how do you know which track you're about to adjust? Is it a guessing game? Do you find out by moving a slider and then you see which fader in the DAW moved? Or does the board give you some sort of feedback/info that lets you know which faders/knobs are what?


I can't speak for other DAWs since I have only used my KeyLab with Logic Pro, but the channels you are controlling are marked with a green highlight at the bottom (see screenshot). The 8 faders and pan knobs work in order from left to right. The 9th fader & pan knob on the KeyKLab (far right) are always for the master channel. If you have any tracks hidden or buried inside of a track stack in Logic, they are skipped in assigning faders, unless you unhide them.



Frequensalad said:


> An additional question -- How many banks of faders/knobs are there in DAW mode?


You can move your selection to the left or right to control as many channels as you have. Right next to the faders on the KeyLab, there are two buttons marked "Next" and "Previous" which slide the green selection to the left or right. There is a third button on the KeyLab marked "Bank". If you have that engaged, then the "Next" and "Previous" buttons will cause the track selection to jump 8 tracks at a time.


----------



## Frequensalad (Aug 16, 2022)

carlc said:


> Nice, I looked at it more closely and you're right, it has some in-depth controls! They make good use of the screen to show the fader positions. There is a video for the S-series control with Logic Pro here, although this is not news to you.
> 
> 
> That was a requirement for me as well. TBH, you can do the drums on the keys just as easily but the pads are nice to have. I didn't even think of it at the time, but now I also use the pads for key switches in Kontakt or other instrument libraries. Often those start down around C0 or C-1, and with a 49-key keyboard, they are out of range unless I shift the octave down. Instead, I have a few user presets for the pads that allow me to trigger the key switches.
> ...


Ahhh interesting. Well i've already bought the S49 now, but that visual feedback on Logic like that would be handy. I'd imagine Cubase probably has something similar. It probably would've factored into my decision but too late now


----------



## carlc (Aug 16, 2022)

Frequensalad said:


> Ahhh interesting. Well i've already bought the S49 now, but that visual feedback on Logic like that would be handy. I'd imagine Cubase probably has something similar. It probably would've factored into my decision but too late now


I don't think you can make a bad choice between the two. Have fun playing with your new keyboard, make something cool!


----------

